# ID Help Obliquiden or Thickskin?



## FinalJenemba (Feb 8, 2012)

Same old story, got this guy at the store when I was stocking my Mbuna tank and took the fish guy to his word that this was a type of Mbuna. Should have known better. I have researched him enough to know its a Victorian and either a Thick Skin or a Obliquiden of some kind. Temperament wise he's quite aggressive and is more than holding his own with the Mbuna. Any ideas?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

He's latifasciata.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

"zebra obliquidens" is the trade name, and the genus is either haplochromis or astatotilapia. He's got good color for his size, what else is in the tank with him?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It's Haplochromis latifasciatus aka Astatotilapia latifasciata, the commercial name is H.zebra obliquidens, the real H.obliquidens is H.sp"red back scraper" as L.Seegers shown it in 2008
xris


----------



## FinalJenemba (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks! After googling that looks like him alright. Everything else in with him is an Mbuna. Theres a couple Labs, a few Zebras of different coloration, a Rusty, a Maingano and a Pseudotropheus Chailosi. I was worried at first when I found out he was a Vic but he turned out to be a real snot. He went after everyone, even my Yellow Lab twice his size. He seems to have calmed down allot but he got his point across, no one messes with him lol.


----------

